# Eggnog that has that TASTE...



## deltadude

I love eggnog, we have always bought the store brand and drink it either straight cold, laced with rum or brandy cold, or warm it up and add rum and brandy and maybe some bourbon.  This year I decided I wanted to add another tradition to our Christmas/New Years fixins and make home made Eggnog. 

The requirements was it had to be thickish, creamy, and the flavor either similar or better than store bought eggnog.

So after 3 tries here is the recipe I think comes close and sure is tasty.  Note that this method does not cook the eggs, other recipes cook the eggs to make a custard.  From reading several different sources if you use alcohol there should be no problem not cooking the eggs.
THIS IS HIGH in FAT and Calories....

Several Key Points:
Buy whole nutmeg, don't use already ground nutmeg, same for cinnamon.
Make 24 hours in advance and keep in fridge, the whites will separate, when ready to put out for serving, take a hand wisk and vigorously wisk, the result is so rich & creamy with just enough air still there from the whites. YUM..

Things You'll Need:
* Hand mixer or wisk
* measuring cups & spoons
* 2 mixing bowls one large 8+ cup 1 small

    * 8 eggs   (Only use 5 whites from eggs)
    * 1 cup  Half n Half
    * 3/4 cup  rum
    * 1/2 cup sugar + 2 tbsp
    * 1 pint heavy whipping cream (2cup)
    * 1 - tsp Nutmeg
    * 1/4 tsp fresh ground cinnamon
    * Punch bowl


1. Separate eggs, 8 yolks in 8 cup bowl, 5 egg whites in small mixing bowl, beat egg yolks until almost double in volume and lemon color.  (Most recipes call for same amount of egg yolks & whites, the problem is too much air too frothy, and the eggish taste seems just right with the above ratio.)  
2. Slowly add 1/2 cup sugar, nutmeg, cinnamon, rum.
3. Add half n half and the heavy whipping cream.  Continue beating for at least 3 or 4 minutes.  The whipping cream will start to form and thicken the egg mixture, lumps will start to appear on surface just keep mixing them back into mixture, stop and taste for thickness.
3. (Wash beaters or wisk before beating whites.) In another bowl whip egg whites & slowly add 2 tbsp sugar until whites are almost stiff, you want that stage right before peaks can easily stand.
4. Fold in whites with egg mix stir well to combine.  (no mixer, or wisk, use a rubber mixing spatuala.)
5. Pour into punch bowl that has been chilled in freezer or with Ice, 
Sprinkle top with nutmeg .

Ladle into cups if serving right after making this nog.  If you refridge overnight, and then wisk, ladling isn't as important you can pour.  You will understand what I mean once you have made it and put in fridge.


----------



## DanMcG

thanks for sharing the recipe Dude, I'll have to give it a try!


----------



## beer-b-q

Thanks for the recipe... Sounds great...


----------



## fire it up

Sounds like a good recipe I'll have to try, love eggnog but never tried making my own.

The best around I have found comes from WaWa.
Most folks won't know what a WaWa is, they are a chain of stores, like a 7-11 but they don't suck.
Open 24 hours, fresh WaWa hoagies any time, breakfast sandwiches, super WaWa has gas pumps.


----------



## smokeguy

I love eggnog and this looks like a good one!

If you're worried about the raw eggs, using pasteurized eggs will help with that.  We can't find them around here, but the larger cities should have them.


----------



## deltadude

I just made a batch of eggnog, but was out of Rum or any other suitable alcohol, I was also out of vanilla extract.  Too lazy to run to the store, but I wanted to get rid of the heavy whipping cream and half n half I have had now for over a week, and felt like I wanted eggnog.

I substituted maple syrup for the extract, and nothing but more nutmeg and a little extra sugar for the rum.  The result was ok but not rich flavor, I am convinced that the Rum gives the exact right flavor with vanilla extract to get close to store bought flavors.  

I have the batch sitting in the fridge chilling I think I need to go to the store and get the rum and extract...


----------

